# I know it's not nice to tease, but still......



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

All will soon be revealed with a write up. Until then, remain patient!! :devil:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

A hand with no arm, impressive


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Shame it's a rotary?


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

am i missing something there?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It's a new Makita rotary by the looks of it.


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

haha, i know what it is, it begins with an f and ends with n :thumb: . be interested to know what you make of it.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

fmakitan?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Emerald Detailing said:


> fmakitan?


[roywalker]
Close, but you're not right.
Say what you see.
[/roywalker]


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

fukin rotary??


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

tdm said:


> haha, i know what it is, it begins with an f and ends with n :thumb: . be interested to know what you make of it.


That it would, and one of only a couple in the country at the moment.
Awaiting some additional bits and bobs to go along with it, to include in the write up as well.
If you have an idea of where the image originated from, then you'll know what they are too.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

hmm....


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Is it one of these??

Forget it Im a dumbass!!!!!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

sanchez said:


> Is it one of these??
> 
> Forget it Im a dumbass!!!!!


:lol: 
What gave it away, the difference in shape AND colour?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

PJS said:


> :lol:
> What gave it away, the difference in shape AND colour?


:thumb:


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

im pretty sure i know what the other bits are too, so far they havent been talked about as much as i would expect, perhaps because of availability and price... should be an interesting review guys.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

One to cross of the list is the Festoon shinex.
Defiantly not one of them. :lol:
Gordon


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I think you'll find that's Festoo*n* Shi*l*ex, Gordon.

That'll be the one a certain PD of MD, posted up on DB quite recently, which has a few members getting the hots for it, or him - I couldn't quite work out which. Too much love being expressed! :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

PJS said:


> I think you'll find that's Festoo*n* Shi*l*ex, Gordon.
> 
> That'll be the one a certain PD of MD, posted up on DB quite recently, which has a few members getting the hots for it, or him - I couldn't quite work out which. Too much love being expressed! :lol:


yes I did notice he had one.
But so have I :lol:








Taxman can get the reciept though. :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Ah yes, forgot you were daft enough bought one of them.
Lurid green mains cable indeed! Pfft......ya big girl's hairband! :lol:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Fein?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Look forward to seeing a review and about the extra bits...


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Sinn Fein?


Let's keep politics out of it - besides they're not orange, but green.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

well with the colour i would say it's a fein, i have the fein mulit tool...a godsend bit of kit


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

It's the new AEG PE150?!?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

At a guess its a Fein WPO 14-25 E from looking at the catalogue. All the others are either not M14 threads or max out at 1500rpm... 2.25kg as well. Looks nice but how much - they seem to be Festool prices from what I have seen?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> At a guess its a Fein WPO 14-25 E from looking at the catalogue. All the others are either not M14 threads or max out at 1500rpm... 2.25kg as well. Looks nice but how much - they seem to be Festool prices from what I have seen?


Oh so close, but not quite.
Take another closer look.....





The 14-25 - spot the difference time! 









Dunno the exact price, but if the price comparison sites are indicative, then around the £275 mark, which includes a 3-yr warranty.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Phil - the body looks a nicer and more ergonomic shape on yours...

the only one I can see in the catalogue like that is the 14-15 XE but that has a max rpm range of 200-1500? Is that the one?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Phil - the body looks a nicer and more ergonomic shape on yours...
> 
> the only one I can see in the catalogue like that is the 14-15 XE but that has a max rpm range of 200-1500? Is that the one?


:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

sanchez89 said:


> am i missing something there?


The ability to appreciate the jovial nature of the thread probably, otherwise no, nothing at all.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> well with the colour i would say it's a fein, i have the fein mulit tool...a godsend bit of kit


Too right those things are awesome shame they are so expensive. Mind you I am guessing their patent ran out or something as Bosch have launched something similar recently, won't be as quality as the Fein though.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

PJS said:


> :thumb:


let us know how you get on - is it a loaner or did you buy it? 1500rpm worries me but looks a nice tool.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> let us know how you get on - is it a loaner or did you buy it? 1500rpm worries me but looks a nice tool.


The situation is a case of TBD - to be decided.
I've no idea how long I can be expected to hang on to it, but I must admit, I've been considering replacing the Cyclo for a wee while now.
Nothing intrinsically wrong with it, just more a case of fancying a change - and only last week, missed out on a Flex 3401 from across the pond, which I'm half glad it was missed (saves faffing around with a stepdown Tx, but at the time was prepared to), and half disappointed since it has a semi-cult status (justifiably or not).

So, I'm awaiting the backing plate and pads to give it run out, but for a very brief moment on Friday I managed to get it up and running with a local member's BP off their Silverline (orange).
In comparison to the Silverline, the Fein was vastly smoother (not unlike what I'm already used to with the new couterweighted Cyclo), which meant I wasn't fighting with it to control machine-wander.

Not sure what speed the Silverline was at - about 3.5-4 with a Meg's soft pad, but the Fein would've been only about 900-1100, so possibly not quite a fair comparison.
That said, the Kestrel one used with a wool pad (more on that too once I've spent more time with it) recently whilst helping Ronnie, was also very wander-happy as well, so it will be interesting to see how neutral the Fein really is once I get stuck in with it.

Very early initial impressions were - whoa! - and I hope it continues in the same vein once the other pieces are here.
A member of another (local) forum has the Milwaukee, on my suggestion for the money he had to spend (and how highly you rate it), so I hope to be able to give that a whirl too, so as to have yet another comparison - which should hopefully rule out any novelty factor with the Fein.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

keep us informed Phil.

I have used the Flex and also like it - the solid build, quality feel etc, but am not sure it is the answer to everything, and certainly not for the cost they are in Europe 

I like to polish typically at 1450-1500rpm max as much as possible, so about speed C on the Milwaukee, but there are certainly time you need more than that, so a machine that tops out at 1500rpm seems limiting to me.

I'd like a machine with the solid feel and build of a Fein, Festool or Rupes, the lightweight of the Milwaukee, the D handle and cool running of the Makita and the cost of a PC :lol: For now my Milwaukee with the D handle conversion will have to do though.....I think I am fortunate as my machine doesnt get nearly as hot as many others report, even after a full session. This weekend we have a huge car to do, so it will be a test of its cooling for sure, but the light weight and ergonomics of the D handle make it ideal for me so far.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

come on Phil - spill the beans on how it does...


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> come on Phil - spill the beans on how it does...


Agreed - looking forward to reading about this rotary in action :buffer: Any more news :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Nothing new to say yet - awaiting my other bundle of bits (pads and polish) then I'll get stuck in.
Had hoped to abscond a pad or two from a local member, but he hadn't returned before I needed to head on. Hopefully the other stuff should arrive this week.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Well now.......two months and a bit on, with more hours under my belt with the Fein, and the consensus is.........it's a bloody damn good tool.
Of course, having come from the dual-headed Cyclo, with its simplistic on/off design, the lack of a trigger on the Fein WPO 14-15 XE (what a mouthful!) is not an issue.
In fact, not having a trigger is brilliant, and you can just concentrate on the task at hand.
I honestly doubt a trigger is all that much use in practice, which I can attest to since I was able to get great corrections with the Cyclo on most paints.

Ergonomically, the Fein is dead on, with two sets of speed control (the indented grey rubber parts at either end of the body), with the right side (looking down) for increasing speed, and the left for lowering the speed.
To be absolutely fair, the odd time I've accidentally hit the speed increase button, through having a finger resting against it, and having used it to steady the polisher, but then I'd imagine the same has happened with triggered ones, so I don't think this necessarily constitutes a negative on the design.

Starting the machine is interesting........and different - you have to depress the Stop/Off button (grey one on top of the head) whilst pressing the grey + or - .
After a very short while though, it becomes second nature, like all things tend to once you familiarise yourself with them.

Speed indication is given by a set of 3 green LEDs on the top of the body, with a printed legend on the underside. There are 2 speeds associated with and when a pair of the LEDs are lit (and the middle one singly) - easily heard in the ramp up/down in speed related noise.
This provides 7 speed selections from 200 to 1500 - and like the starting procedure, once you become familiar with the machine, a quick glance and noise let's you know the rpm you're running at - not that I put much emphasis on what the speed is, as you instinctively know whether the setting it's on, is too slow, too fast, or just right for the pad/polish/paint combo you're working with.

Weight-wise, the Fein comes in at 2.5kg, which in practice made it feel good for a long duration of machining a car's paintwork, but the more telling aspect, I believe, is the balance. Here, the head weight (due to the motor and gearing mechanisms) in conjunction with the body length, makes for a very well balanced machine in the hand and operation, with an ease of swinging the pad over the area, and even allowing for stable one handed operation if you needed to stretch to do a bit.
That aspect, with the lack of trigger to concern yourself with, makes the Fein extremely handy, and a boon to use - much like the Cyclo with the vibration-reducing counterweights and the dual-sided Edge-made (now owned by 3M) pads.

Perhaps because of my going straight from the Cyclo to the Fein, I find the machine's very familiar as a result, whereas if I'd built up time away from the Cyclo first, then I might not have taken to it in quite the same manner. Then again, it could be a machine that everyone takes to, like ducks to water - who knows?!

The machine is fitted with a moulded plug (UK 3-pin) on the end of a very flexible rubber power cable, 4m in length.
It's boxed in a printed cardboard box, and supplied with the bar handle (as opposed to a D handle other brands provide), and that's it.
Need a backing plate? Buy one separately, or two if you use smaller pads for certain areas (A-pillars, door mirrors, etc).

So......if you've been thinking about taking another step up the tool ladder, I really can't see any reason why the Fein would disappoint or not be included in a shortlist.

In terms of price, I've still no idea as to what it is/will be, but if the German price comparison site is anything to gauge it by, it's sold for around the £270 mark.
If you're seriously interested, then a quick call to the UK distributor will put you in touch with all the relevant information.

Hope those tentatively interested have had any queries answered - if not, just ask, and if I know the answer, I'll tell you it.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Damon (and tdm), I know you were interested to see what I thought of the "other bits" that I was gong to include in the "review", since this machine features heavily on their site - so here's my take on them.......http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=135320


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

PJS, love the attention to detail with the information, regarding the Fein. Love their tools, any chance of a quick ' You Tube ' video of the polisher in action from soft start to usage ?

Cheers Nick.


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Video link please on using the Fein ?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

:tumbleweed: The original post was 6 years ago...


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Apologies, I didn't realise your were omniscient of this forum. Thank you for highlighting the obvious.

Oh, I love your music !


----------

